# Pictures of your fav. Show mini!



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 2, 2012)

I love looking at pics of show mini's all groomed up and lookin mighty fine =)

So post pics of your favorite mini or show mini and if you want, tell a bit about him/her.

I don't show my mini...yet. But she's in training and next summer she'll be in the ring! =)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 3, 2012)

I honestly cant pick just one LOL, that would be like picking which horse is my favorite all together and I just cant do it!!!

I love my boy Arions Magnium P I, he puts up with me a lot and does anything I ask of him!







GMR Fooler Fooled Angie (HOF) is also good at dealing with me and is super fun to show.






Little Kings Remmington knocks my socks off at how well he did at his first 4 shows and Nationals this year and we have really bonded this summer.






Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic is pretty much my spoiled boy but he is still a major sweetheart and shows his heart out!






I could keep going but I think these would be my top four favorite show horses


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm--You have such beautiful horses! Post as many of them as you want I'd love to see! =) Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a few favorites, but this guy has had some nice wins to his credit. He is a coming 4yo 29.5" solid black stallion who is heavily Red Boy bred. A son of two National Champions, his own show ring accomplishments include:


3 National Champion Titles

Repeated National Top 3 / 5 / 10 Wins

Multiple Grand and Supreme Halter Wins

AMHA Honor Roll

AMHR All Star












​


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 3, 2012)

So Jealous! Congrats on owning such beauty's =)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 3, 2012)

Lil Eowyn said:


> Maple Hollow Farm--You have such beautiful horses! Post as many of them as you want I'd love to see! =) Thanks for sharing =)


Thank you! Here are some of mom's that we show too. These are probably her favorites that are currently on her show string.

Maple Hollows Golden Magic






Maple Hollows Magical Mist






Maple Hollows Doya Believe N Magic






Maple Hollows Magic Moment


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 4, 2012)

*Little Kings Sentra Supreme*

2001 32" smutty buckskin roan

double bred son of King Supreme

heres his 1st time (year) showing as a 9 yr old after doing nothing but being a breeding stallion all his life. I showed him 1 yr and retired him cause he wont shut up or stand still.

BUT

Will be trying again to show him in 2013 since no longer breeding him and I wont geld him, so I will work on trying to train him and will re-enter the showring to give it another go again.

altho not experianced at all, his 2009 accomplishments:

between halter, model, liberty, & color...

2 reserve champions

4 1sts

7 2nds

6 3rds

3 4ths

8 5ths

4 6ths

and

the 2009 BWMHC champion halter high point 34" under stallion.

Not bad for a sr breeding stallion entered in 5 shows and only pulled from pasture, bathed, clipped, no trainning and shown.

I love this boy and he is a priceless gem.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 4, 2012)

Max winning one of 4 Supremes in Maine, in 2010 right before he colicked. The ring both days was full of National and World Champions and even some World GRAND and Reserve Grand Champions. Over 100 horses.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 4, 2012)

Cnograts to you all for owning such beautiful mini's--

Jill--I_love_the second picture you posted of your black stallion--beautiful! =)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Our stallion *Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz *- a 31.5" Palomino Buckeroo son A/R- we are expecting his first foals early 2013

He was top ten Sr Stallions 30-32" at the 2011 World show

















and our home bred 2008 mare *Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard *Seed-33.50" Perlino A/R

Spice was top ten futurity at the 2010 Nationals

Spice is in foal to Buzz pictured above for her first foal and due February 2013 I'm so excited!!

Spice as a yearling and then 2 year old









Melinda I just love your stallion Little Kings Remmington !!!


----------



## KLM (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, I can't pick just one either:

Pistol - Pee Wee Farms Gold Fever 28" AMHA Stallion


----------



## KLM (Dec 13, 2012)

Babe - Pee Wee Farms Buckeroos Babe


----------



## KLM (Dec 13, 2012)

My beauty queen... or should I say runway model...

La Vista Project Runway - Aspen


----------



## KLM (Dec 13, 2012)

And my newest who hasn't shown yet, but will this coming year.

Samis Big Wheels


----------



## KLM (Dec 13, 2012)

Finally, just for the fun of it... my last show prior to switching to minis...

Sam, AKA Sammy Surfer


----------



## Lori W (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, such beauties! 

We haven't yet but will be showing our new addition in 2013, Silver Birchs DLBs Trouble Gunsmoke (Gunner). He's 37.5" and AMHR / ASPC registered. He does have an extensive show record in the Northwest, with several champions / grand champions to his name and is more than halfway to his HOF in halter. We'll be working to take him the rest of the way in 2013. Love, love, love this boy!

Pictures are by Sandy Frank and used with permission.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 14, 2012)

I can never get the pics to come up in order, so I will just tell you their names and colors and you can figure it out...lol





*"Vista del Valle's Uno Confiado (HOF)" *

2009 AMHR/ASPC National Futurity Champion, National All-Star Champion, Reserve National Champion, Multi-National Top Ten and Multi- National Top Ten All-Star!

(Black Bay) *The National picture IS on order*

*"Snowberry Farms Jet Set" *

2007 AMHR/ASPC Multi-National Top Ten

(Grey) *Jet's pic from 2010 w/ his previous owner...much lighter grey now*

*"Strasslein LVL Charlie's Rosa Bella"*

2011 AMHR/ASPC National Top Ten Sweepstakes

(Palomino) *Weanling pic from Nationals*

*"Dale Rays Str8fromtheheart Dot Com"*

2011 AMHA/AMHR

(Chestnut pinto)

*"RFM (ASW) Egyptian Kings Ransom"*

2005 AMHA/AMHR

(Silver dapple)

*"LVL Gold's Moonlight Seduction"*

2012 ASPC

(Bay)

The rest are new horses (not shown by us)...but can't wait to do so in 2013! There are 3 of those horses!



(Pics not posted)


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 19, 2012)

Those are so beautiful.


----------



## atotton (Dec 19, 2012)

I've only competed in fun shows, but would like to get into more competitive miniature shows. Here is my 4 yr old Hope.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful! That orange looks great on her!  (I love that color =))


----------



## atotton (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, it is my favorite colour.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine too! (Besides Purple =))


----------

